# 2003 Passat GLX 4-Motion wagon / weird noise



## stanleycupgoalie (May 17, 2006)

Hey, hearing a noise coming from somewhere inside the right hand side of the dashboard . Sounds like a Geiger radioactive counter going off. Any ideas ??


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Par for the course with a VW. You can take your whole interior apart trying to figure out what it is, but something else will start rattling a week later. Or you can turn up the stereo and live happily.


----------



## stanleycupgoalie (May 17, 2006)

Hahaha I feel ya. I used to have a Corrado G60 ...... I know EXACTLY what you are talking about


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

stanleycupgoalie said:


> Hey, hearing a noise coming from somewhere inside the right hand side of the dashboard . Sounds like a Geiger radioactive counter going off. Any ideas ??


do you have climatronic ? if so turn off and see if the noise continues , if it is gone, possibly one of the motor that control flaps for airflow is bad.


----------



## stanleycupgoalie (May 17, 2006)

It makes the noise when the CC is on and when it's off as well


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

you have to investigate yourself and pin point the exact area, it hard to tell , the last thing you want is to take the dashboard apart:laugh:
there could be many things, sometimes weird noises could possibly travel from engine bay , it could just sound proof tape they put on plastics edges to cut down on unwanted noises is just wearing off


----------



## stanleycupgoalie (May 17, 2006)

I think it's the servos or something in the climatronic system ...... :sly:


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

stanleycupgoalie said:


> I think it's the servos or something in the climatronic system ...... :sly:


you said that the noise is still there when the system is off, 
if you car is not moving is the noise still present ? or it is present only when you drive ?


----------



## stanleycupgoalie (May 17, 2006)

The sound is always there :banghead:


----------



## newtrophy (May 30, 2010)

*info*

I have the same noise and thought it is from the CC area? just started today will may or may not look into it


----------

